# Do I need any more tests run?



## NettyG (Nov 19, 2011)

I am going back to my OD next week for more blood tests. She will also be testing for heavy metals at that time. Here are my results from my first two blood tests. Are there any others I should ask her to run?

T4 -1.4 was 1.3 range 0.8-1.8 ng/dl
T3 - 3.6 was 2.8 range 2.3-4.2
T3 uptake - 31 was 26 range 22-35%
Thyroglobulin antibodies 44, were 56 range < 20 iu/ml
Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies 610, were 311 range <35

Symptoms were basically I figured I was getting old, I'm 53, & exhausted. Packing on tummy weight, unable to lose despite weight lifting, cardio & diet. I was falling asleep at lunch. No energy. She ran hormone and thyroid initially. Next blood panel she found I was gluten sensitive-hadn't run that one yet. I needed an ultrasound on my thyroid, that should cysts, but no cancer.

She's got me taking omegas & singular for inflammation.

I'm taking 60 of Armour thyroid, was in am, for the last 3 weeks now she wants me to split the pill & take half in the morning & half at night.

The diet has cleared up some issues re inflammation in my knees & I feel good. I'll be challenging food after my blood panel.

Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Be sure to run the Free T3 & Free T4 if you haven't already done so. These show the actual thyroid hormone levels in the blood. Glad you were able to get an ultrasound!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow you sound like you have an amazing doctor!!!!!! I'm
Interested in the gluten sensitive test! What is the name of that test do you know? Also, when your enlarged thyroid was diagnosed did they put you on meds immediately? Mine was diagnosed as enlarged last week but they did no extra testing or meds...just curious! Sounds like she is covering all of your bases. Take care and feel better! I'm young and I feel old with this disease. It's a tough thing to have your body constantly battling itself. Feel better soon!!


----------



## NettyG (Nov 19, 2011)

Jya1124 said:


> Wow you sound like you have an amazing doctor!!!!!! I'm
> Interested in the gluten sensitive test! What is the name of that test do you know? Also, when your enlarged thyroid was diagnosed did they put you on meds immediately? Mine was diagnosed as enlarged last week but they did no extra testing or meds...just curious! Sounds like she is covering all of your bases. Take care and feel better! I'm young and I feel old with this disease. It's a tough thing to have your body constantly battling itself. Feel better soon!!


Yes, she's pretty awesome. She's an Osteopath, so she leans towards more natural or bio-indentical drugs. I didn't even know she was running a gluten test. I think she did it due to Hashi's. I went in feeling old & needing my hormones checked. She ran the thyroid tests from my symptoms. Once I had the Dx, I started on Armour 15mg, low dose Naltroxene, B12 injections & hormone stuff.

What surprised me was how much better I felt on the Modified Elimination Diet. Clearly I have other food sensitivities. We shall see what they are!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NettyG said:


> I am going back to my OD next week for more blood tests. She will also be testing for heavy metals at that time. Here are my results from my first two blood tests. Are there any others I should ask her to run?
> 
> T4 -1.4 was 1.3 range 0.8-1.8 ng/dl
> T3 - 3.6 was 2.8 range 2.3-4.2
> ...


It would be better if you had the FT4 and FT3 run or maybe you did and it is not indicated? Looks like Total 4 and Total 3 (T4 & T3.)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Since your T3 uptake is getting higher, it makes me wonder if you are not going hyper.

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

For that reason, I would suggest this test.............

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

